# Am I Crazy to attempt Disney in July



## jojo777 (May 13, 2015)

My niece wants to have her sons 5th birthday in Disney in July 2016.  We normally go in October.  We will be 4 adults, 14 yr old, a 12 yr old, a 5 yr old and a 10 month old.  I have never been to florida in the summer.  I have only been in April, October and November.  October is out because my daughter and son will be start first year of Jr. High and High School.  How are the crowds in July, is the weather just too hot to enjoy it?  I was thinking 4 nights in Orlando and 4 nights in Vero.

Thoughts from Disney summer travelers?


----------



## DeniseM (May 13, 2015)

The humidity will be miserable...


----------



## hypnotiq (May 13, 2015)

I wouldn't be caught in FL in July for anything. Not even if it were 100% free.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (May 13, 2015)

I've done it twice (because once wasn't enough, apparently) and it can knock you out. The heat blasting up from the pavement was oppressive.


OTOH, the water parks were a delight, but crowded.

Every day we seemed to have big, black, monstrous clouds roll in with torrential rains and then over. You could see the steam rising up from everywhere.


-


----------



## silentg (May 13, 2015)

DVC in Vero is nice right on the beach, have pools on site too, we stayed there in April one year. If the kids enjoy water parks you could stay at DVC s in Orlando and visit Blizzard Beach and Typhoon Lagoon instead of the theme parks. We live in the area and stay away from the parks in July. The water parks are fun, we took our kids in July and they enjoyed them. There is DVC in Hilton Head too, maybe a bit cooler than Florida? We love Florida year round, but not everyone likes the summers here!


----------



## mdurette (May 13, 2015)

hypnotiq said:


> I wouldn't be caught in FL in July for anything. Not even if it were 100% free.




OMG....I'm right with you!  Actually....I will add.   Not if FREE and someone paid me $1,000!


----------



## stanleyu (May 13, 2015)

we did it once in early June and that was repressive. But we did have a good time. the parks are best in early morning and at night. Do water parks or go back to your room for a nap or time around the pool in mid day. Most of all I would avoid Epcot in mid day because of all the concrete.


----------



## silentg (May 13, 2015)

*How Can You Say This?*



mdurette said:


> OMG....I'm right with you!  Actually....I will add.   Not if FREE and someone paid me $1,000!


How can you say this after the horrible winter you had in New England? I am from New England originally and can honestly say I prefer the hot summers in Florida to the cold harsh winters in New England. But to each his own opinion!
TerryC


----------



## DeniseM (May 13, 2015)

It's not the heat - it's the humidity.


----------



## tashamen (May 13, 2015)

silentg said:


> How can you say this after the horrible winter you had in New England? I am from New England originally and can honestly say I prefer the hot summers in Florida to the cold harsh winters in New England. But to each his own opinion!



Well, I'd also rather not go near the humidity of the South anytime in the summer, even after this winter in New England.  The desert heat, maybe...


----------



## Weimaraner (May 13, 2015)

I basically asked the same type of question last year. I've lived in MI most of my life and think 80 is hot. We ended up going for two weeks in July: one at Holiday Inn Cape Canaveral (Ron Jon) with day trips to Kennedy Space Center and Brevard Zoo...the 2nd week at HGVC Seaworld for Seaworld Camp and it felt like we lived at Seaworld. I don't know if it's because the park was designed with shady area, or the Quick Queue passes, or what but I considered the weather a non-issue. Many TUGgers suggested to go in am, take a break for pool and come back to the parks at night. It rained every afternoon and they did shut down rides in anticipation of tstorms and temps were about 90. But I didn't think it was as big of deal as I feared. i have plans to go back again this summer.


----------



## Ken555 (May 13, 2015)

Florida is AWESOME in July. Especially after a few drinks. And aircon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luanne (May 13, 2015)

I think so.  That you're crazy.


----------



## vacationhopeful (May 13, 2015)

I went to college about 50 miles due NORTH of Orlando ... Disney opened while I was attending. Only 25% of the school was air conditioned ... large box fans ruled as the electric was not good enough for any type of window a/c units.... even at 19 years old, if you could NOT get few A/C dorm rooms (only 20% had A/C) ... you either had to pay for off campus rooms or go home .... I went home and transfer credits pack to the Central Florida college ...

Now many years OLDER ... WDW is the LAST place I would go to for a July vacation .... Ft Lauderdale is much cooler with the ocean breezes.


----------



## Magic1962 (May 13, 2015)

We will be there July 12th - 19th.....  that is the ONLY time we could get everyone together....  we will just wear our big boy pants and drink lots of water, use sun screen and enjoy.....   Dave


----------



## travelwyndham (May 13, 2015)

*[Advertising deleted]*

[Please do not advertise in the discussion forums!]


----------



## alwysonvac (May 13, 2015)

jojo777 said:


> My niece wants to have her sons 5th birthday in Disney in July 2016.  We normally go in October.  We will be 4 adults, 14 yr old, a 12 yr old, a 5 yr old and a 10 month old.  I have never been to florida in the summer.  I have only been in April, October and November.  October is out because my daughter and son will be start first year of Jr. High and High School.  How are the crowds in July, is the weather just too hot to enjoy it?  I was thinking 4 nights in Orlando and 4 nights in Vero.
> 
> Thoughts from Disney summer travelers?



Yes, done it in July and August with nieces and nephews during their summer break.  We're doing it again this July 

It's just like everyone said HOT & HUMID. Expect daily brief mid afternoon shower. The humidity is brutal so keep an eye on the little ones.

The parks will be crowded. Avoid the parks offering an extra hour in the morning and/or evening. They tend to be the most crowded on those days. 

We try to get to the parks as soon as they open and hit all of the popular rides before lunch. It's nice to catch the indoor air conditioned shows in the afternoon, spend the afternoon at your resort pool and/or head to the waterpark in the afternoon. 

Good Luck


----------



## mj2vacation (May 13, 2015)

It's not the heat, it's not the humidity, it's the sweaty smelly tourists! Eu de Touriste!

There is no getting around summer in Orlando.  I have spent many years there.  Hot, crowded, rainy (every day at approx 3), but the buildings are made for the environment.  Like being up north in the winter, you limit your exposure outside.


----------



## travelwyndham (May 14, 2015)

*Sorry- learning the ropes...*



travelwyndham said:


> [Please do not advertise in the discussion forums!]



I apologize for "advertising" didn't even realize that I was. If someone is asking if anyone has any ideas on a vacation or needs a specific unit and I know that I might having something perfect for them, how do I let them know without upsetting anyone? I really was just trying to help. What is the best thing to do on this site, because I do see "requests" being made all over the place?
Thank you for your help


----------



## DeniseM (May 14, 2015)

You may see "informational" requests, but buying, selling, renting, and offers there of, are not permitted in the discussion forums. Except for the *Last Minute Rentals Forum and Bargain Deals Forum.
*
The classifieds are in the TUG Marketplace and TUG members can post in the marketplace for free.

Sent from my BNTV400 using Tapatalk


----------



## tschwa2 (May 14, 2015)

Also ads in the Last minute Rentals have to be for $100 or less per night regardless of the size of the unit.  They also have to be within 45 days of the current date.

If you are responding to someones request you can only respond in the forum if you are offering something that is $100 or less per night.  You can respond with a PM or email if you want to offer something that is more expensive but most people expect responses that are $100 or less per night per the rules of the forum.


----------



## MichaelColey (May 14, 2015)

One year, we spent almost the entire month of August at WDW. It wasn't as bad as I expected, and only a little worse than April/May and September trips we've taken in the past. Mornings are the key. We typically got most of our park time fine within the first few hours each day. Best to be back at the timeshare (or elsewhere) when the crowds/heat/rain are bad. 

There are also many indoor attractions, and it's good to alternate indoor/outdoor so you can cool down.


----------



## MichaelColey (May 14, 2015)

Or consider DisneyLAND. Much better weather.


----------



## Culli (May 14, 2015)

We go in summer and love it.  We do what others suggest and hang out in the pools during the hottest part of the day.  The new FP system allows us to know when we hit the parks- don't have to be there at rope drop just to get a good FP time.

Note there is 6 of us with kids ages 12,9,8 and4.  We have a blast- just have to be smart about the heat.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimMIA (May 14, 2015)

July is not Prime Time for commandos at WDW.  If you are one of those people who try to cram as much as possible into each day, there are better times to go.  

But if you use common sense and anticipate the obvious, it is manageable.  There are two blatantly-obvious factors to anticipate at WDW in July: heat and thunderstorms.

*HEAT*-- It is hot in the early-mid afternoon.  Really hot.  The temps may be in the mid-90's and the humidity is also very high.  But it feels worse than that because WDW is 100 miles inland and gets no seabreeze to cool it off.  If you are foolish enough to bake in it -- or worse yet, walk around outside in it -- the heat can be a severe medical issue, to say nothing of the discomfort.

*Strategies:*

*Hydrate, hydrate, hydrate*.  Start sipping water on the way to the theme park and continue until you tuck into bed at night.  If you wait until you are thirsty, it's too late.
Go back to your resort, or to a water park, for *mid-day relief*.  With small kids, a mid-day nap is a great idea.  With larger kids, back for some pool time or TV time.  If you are on the borderline between renting a car and taking Disney buses, this strategy alone should tip the balance to renting a car.  The bus will be a +/- hour trip each way.
Spend *mid-day indoors* at the park.  Do outdoor stuff in the morning and focus on indoor rides, shows, etc during the hot part of the day.  It may be oppressively hot outdoors, but only as long as it takes you to walk from one indoor air-conditioned ride to an indoor air-conditioned show.  Air-conditioning was _invented_ in Florida, and there is a good reason why.

*THUNDERSTORMS* - Occur every day like clockwork -- with really hard rain, frightening lightning (say that three times real fast!), heavy thunder, and localized flooding (I have waded knee-deep at Epcot after a thunderstorm.).

On the PLUS side, thunderstorms do two really helpful things -- they drop the temps, and they take the humidity out of the air and dump it on the ground.  So after a heavy thunderstorm, it is cooler and less humid and usually stays that way the rest of the evening.

*Strategies:*
*If you hear "BOOM," stay indoors*.  In the entire history of Florida, going back to first European contact in 1513, NOBODY had ever melted from rain.  However...lightning can be very deadly.  Use your head -- just stay indoors if you hear thunder outside.  Thunderstorms seldom last an hour; be patient, this will pass.
*Plan indoor activities* -- like waiting in line for Soarin' or a show or a character meal -- for the *4-6 PM* timeframe.


----------



## Rsauer3473 (May 14, 2015)

*Top ten ways to survive the heat and humidity  of walt disney world in july and augus*

10. Buy a tree, decorate it, and pretend Christmas is right around the corner.

9. Encourage your friends to join you in an "O Canada!" movie marathon in Epcot.

8. Set up an old fashioned car wash stand at the Hess Gas Station across from Downtown Disney.

7. You know, even though the water around Discovery Island in Animal Kingdom is kinda green, it IS wet.

6. Challenge guests around World Showcase to discuss their chafing issues.

5. Always walk on the north side of your taller or heavier friends.

4. Swim the canals in "It's a Small World" as Atlantean mermaids and mermen.

3. Rent a barstool in Cava Tequila from noon to midnight.

2. Spend all your DDP dining credits on bottled water.

1. Three words: Dole Whip Underwear


----------



## PamMo (May 14, 2015)

Oh, my. This thread is not encouraging. This year, we bit the bullet and decided to take the grandkids to Disney World for their first visit. The only month we can make it work with their schedules is this summer - in August. When our own kids were 3 and 5, we moved from Northern California to Louisiana. After the first afternoon thermal thundershower, when steam rolled off every hot surface (streets, sidewalks, roofs...), my son asked with such sweet innocence, "Mommy, are we in hell?" Living their whole lives in Seattle, our grandkids don't know anything about heat and humidity. I hope they can handle it. I'm sure my son will regale them with tall tales.

It's been almost 20 years since our one and only visit to WDW, so reading up on how to "Do" Disney World this time seems like planning the allies' landing on D-Day. My dining room table is covered with stacks of brand new books from Amazon, on how to execute a successful (albeit exhausting) trip to Disney. Why I needed to buy seven books, I'm not sure? We have our flights booked, our housing (Saratoga Springs) reserved, and tickets purchased, so I thought I was pretty much done with planning. But apparently that is the easy part, and only the beginning! Wish me luck, as I'll need all I can get. Our son and daughter-in-law think it would be fun to join us with their new baby (will be born in June), so they are flying in to sweat, too. (We have the grandkids to ourselves for the first week on Sanibel Island - they will love shelling on the beach!)

So far, WDW seems worth it. Skyping with our granddaughter, she tells us how excited she is to meet Anna and Elsa from Frozen. I've heard her rendition of "Let it Go" more times than I can count. Now I just need to get back on Amazon to buy guidebooks on Universal Studios, as our grandson discovered Harry Potter and gang hang out over there.

I'm already starting to look for vacations in September to recover from my August vacation to Orlando...


----------



## Joe33426 (May 15, 2015)

mj2vacation said:


> There is no getting around summer in Orlando.  I have spent many years there.  Hot, crowded, rainy (every day at approx 3), but the buildings are made for the environment.  Like being up north in the winter, you limit your exposure outside.



This is exactly how I think of summers in Florida.  We limit our exposure during the hottest parts of the day, but otherwise live a very active lifestyle.  What we have in Florida is PROPER air conditioning.  We would much rather be in South Florida in the summer than NY. Central Florida is hot even for us in the summer, but we regularly visit in the summer, especially if we have annual passes to use.  

Is summer travel to Orlando ideal? Heck no, but its doable, especially if you heed the advice above. I'd add that when parking your car if you can find a sliver of shade it can make a huge difference.


----------



## chriskre (May 15, 2015)

jojo777 said:


> Thoughts from Disney summer travelers?



The kids will have fun, the adults not so much.  
I live in FL and Disney parks is off my list of things to do in the summer ever again if I can help it.  Big difference in temps from April and October to summers as others have said.

Now the resorts are fine, especially if you are staying on site and can enjoy the great pools and kids clubs.  Maybe do some pool hopping, rent a boat on the lake, do some fishing in the campground or a day at DisneyQuest.  

If you have an annual pass do as Michael Coley suggests and hit the parks early with those fast passes and get out of dodge by noon and return later in the evening.  

Vero will be fine compared to Orlando but will still be pretty hot because few of the rooms get much of a sea breeze.  The 2 bedrooms are further back in the buildings unless you are lucky enough to get one of the cottages.  This is actually one resort where I prefer the Oceanview Inn rooms over the bigger units in summer because if you get extended rains then you either have to dodge the lightning to get to the main buildings to eat or go late.  At least in the Inn rooms you are in the main building.  Vero has a nice Character breakfast that you'd probably enjoy.  I think they only do it on the weekends though.  

Have fun.


----------



## elaine (May 15, 2015)

I have gone in Aug 3X--loved it! Sometimes we go early and then pool, etc. But, now that I have teens, they like to sleep late. We do other activities during the day--pool, crafts, etc., and then go into the parks in late afternoon/evening and stay until midnight. It was so fun! I take an umbrella to keep the sun off of me and wear a visor. We get our FP+ for afternoon.
For younger kids, my strategy would be, get to park by 9am, ride a few rides, then use your FP+. I get FP+ for 11am, noon, 1pm, then get a FP+ for the evening, eat lunch in the park, go back to room,  enjoy A/C, pool, and then early supper in the room, and back into the park @ 6pm. Eating in the room for dinner saves $, time, and usually gets us past the thunderstorms. I could easily stay @ WDW for 2 weeks in Aug. Have fun! Elaine


----------



## PamMo (May 15, 2015)

^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^

Thank you, Elaine! Your post was very encouraging - and helpful!


----------



## MichaelColey (May 15, 2015)

chriskre said:


> Big difference in temps from April and October to summers as others have said.


To me, there was a difference, but not much.  We've been in January, February, March, April, May, June, July, August, September, October and December.  January, February and December were the only significantly cooler times.  While our 4-week August trip was definitely hot and steamy, I didn't think it was significantly worse than May or September, and it was pretty close to some of the March/April and early October days, too.  March/April and October you get some heat breaks (although it's still hot), but many days are still pretty bad.

Looking at the climate data, July and August have an average high of 91.5, and 25 days over 90.  May and October are 87.8 and 84.6 with 12 and 3 days over 90.  With the high humidity, mid to upper 80s vs. low 90s is still pretty miserable.

You just have to alter your touring to focus on mornings (or evenings) and indoor attractions.


----------



## elaine (May 15, 2015)

PamMo, there's not so much Uber planning now with FP+. Just make your 3 FP+ for 11am+ each day. It is easy to switch the night prior, much harder on that day, as day trippers  (who did not book earlier) have come into the parks and made their FP+. Then, just wing it until 11am. Most rides have small lines @ 9-10am.  The tough FP+ to get are Mine Train and Elsa/Anna meet/greet. For those, you MUST make a FP+ @ 60 days out--good that you are onsite. It's worth getting up early @ 60 days out to make that Elsa FP+. Elsa/Anna are worth it for Frozen fans-so if no FP+, go early or very late.  Mine train is fun if you can get a FP+, not worth a 2 hr wait, if not. Also, be sure to do Frozen sing a long at Studios, if they have it this summer. You used to be able to make a Be our Guest fastpass/reservation for lunch (at Belle's Castle in MK)--it's really fun and not very $$ for lunch. Surf disboards.com to find out if you can still make them--it's not thru the FP+ system. If so, I definitely recommend BOG for lunch. If you can't get a reservation, then go to BOG around 2-2:30pm for a late lunch-usually not a bad wait. It's worth the wait! They have dinner too, but it's $$$$, and then you are committed to being in the park at dinnertime vs. DVC for dinner--plus, if it's storming, who wants to stay in the park and wait for dinner?
Have an awesome time! Elaine


----------



## chriskre (May 15, 2015)

MichaelColey said:


> Looking at the climate data, July and August have an average high of 91.5, and 25 days over 90.  May and October are 87.8 and 84.6 with 12 and 3 days over 90.  With the high humidity, mid to upper 80s vs. low 90s is still pretty miserable.
> .



The problem with averages is you just might have an above average year.
This year we are definitely having an above average high temp year down here in Miami.
I with my Floridian blood, rarely go to the beach or pool in April and May, yet it's already been hot enough for both.  I can't imagine what July and August will be like this year.  If this heat wave is any indication, we may be in for a very active tropical summer.  I hope not but sure feels like it now.


----------



## MichaelColey (May 15, 2015)

To those of us from more moderate climates (and it's hard to imagine Texas being more moderate!), it still feels like you've stepped inside a sauna.


----------



## elaine (May 15, 2015)

There is a HUGE difference from April/May and Aug. Yes--think sauna--but with proper clothing, sunscreen, water, shade, pools, and A/C, it's totally workable.


----------



## SkyBlueWaters (May 15, 2015)

Our family friends pay full price to stay at the Grand Floridian in the middle of July. We asked them why since it's so hot. They said they don't care and have been doing it for years. I tried it for the whole of June, once, and it was fine. Golf courses are really cheap, but the rains could come in anytime in the afternoons, then stop. We enjoyed it but it wasn't ideal. I would do it again though as Orlando is my favorite place.


----------



## bnoble (May 15, 2015)

When we are there in summer---rarely, but we do it---we spend a lot more time in the waterparks and at the resort pool.  If we do a theme park, we rope drop in the morning, and are in an air-conditioned sit-down lunch no later than about 11:30 or so, after which we leave.  We don't come back until dinner time, when it finally starts to cool off a touch.


----------



## kelm (May 16, 2015)

We have gone in August and I didn't find it that bad.  Always seems to be a chance of rain so the clouds provide good shade. The one day it was full sun and my 2 kids were doing the Star Wars Jedi thing, I took out my umbrella for shade. It made standing there bearable.
We had gone in April one year and they had a heat wave that week- close to 100° everyday. So you never know!


----------



## Weimaraner (May 16, 2015)

It's funny you mention the umbrella. Was just talking to my DD (who just turned 8) about our upcoming summer Orlando trip. Her advice to me was to bring umbrellas for the afternoon rain "but also for the sun even though it looks weird." And her other pointer is don't forget to bring a mermaid tail for the pools  she did the Mermaid Academy and now associates Orlando pools with mermaid tails. Solid advice from an Orlando expert.

I always carry frozen bottle water with me to park. If you aren't going grocery shopping, ship some water to your hotel via Amazon prime. Also another pointer is Disney parks will give you free cups of water if you don't want to carry bottled water.


----------



## PinkTink63 (May 16, 2015)

No...you are not crazy!!. Yes, it is hot and humid! (Not gonna lie!:rofl Drink lots of water!! You have your stormy weather in the afternoons but it usually doesn't last!! The one thing about Disney World...air conditioning all around!!  Just prepare yourself for it!  You will be fine!

I should mention that we go almost every year in the summer months (July-August). This year we are trying Sept!


----------



## Floridaski (Jul 21, 2015)

*It's Hot but hey it's Disney!!!*

Well, we live in South Florida - so we might be a little more used to the heat then some. 

We JUST got back Friday from a week at Disney.  I found most parks to be tolerable with the exception of the Magic Kingdom.  For some reason it was the hardest - not good news with little ones in tow.  But, you will have to take it really easy with them at MK.  Hollywood Studios has lots of shade and shows, Epcot - well there is VERY COLD beer and Animal Kingdom is always cool.  We could live at Animal Kingdom!!!  So, if it's the only time you can go - go for it.  

You will see lots of tour groups from Brazil - mostly girls, really cute, always singing, dancing and very happy.  Just do not step in front of the guy with the flag!

Have FUN!


----------



## ibcnu (Jul 22, 2015)

We usually go to WDW during Christmas/New Years, but a few years ago we took DD on a college tour of UCF in Orlando.  The walking tour started at 10:00 a.m. and it was BRUTALLY hot and humid!!  

My only suggestion is first do WDW, then go to Vero to relax and unwind after WDW in the summer.  Visit WDW in the early morning and leave by late morning and return late afternoon.  In the interval, hit the pool or relax in air conditioning.

Have a great time!


----------



## Weimaraner (Jul 22, 2015)

Just got back from Disney. We went to the parks after 4 pm (except Animal Kingdom). Not only survived but enjoyed the parks comfortably in the evening. And this comes from a lifelong Michiganer where it was a big deal that we had recently had two 90 degree days back-to-back. I'd still pick October as my fav month but will go anytime.


----------



## blondietink (Jul 22, 2015)

We have been to WDW many times in August after most of the crowds are gone. The heat and humidity are oppressive to say the least.  

1.  Go to the parks right at opening for early EMH and do as much as you can until lunch time.
2.  Go back to your villa for lunch/nap/swim.
3.  Go back to the parks around 5 or 6 pm and stay until closing.  Or if a park has evening EMH until 2 am, go later and stay until closing. The parks are awesome in the summer at night.  
4.  It will rain every afternoon around 4 pm.  Plan on it and take extra pairs of shoes so you can wear a pair while one is drying. 
5.  July is one of the dreaded BTG (Brazilian Tour Group) months.  Beware, they are pushy, loud, take up lots of space. You have probably never seen them in your October trips.  Actually it is not just Brazilians, but just large groups in general from mostly South America.  This is their winter vacation and Disney markets heavily to attract them, but they really do get in the way. 
6. Drink lots of water.  
7.  Slow down, you will never be able to keep up the pace of an October trip in July. 
8.  Go to the 2nd showings of Fantasmic and the Main Street Electrical Parade.  There will be no crowds for the 2nd shows.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jul 22, 2015)

Excellent tips, which mirror the suggestions I've made to many friends.  The one thing I would add would be to alternate outdoor and indoor attractions, so you have a chance to cool down.  Carousel of Progress,  Hall of Presidents, Philharmagic, and others might not be top tier attractions, but the air conditioning makes them far more appealing in the summer.


----------



## Shelb14 (Jul 24, 2015)

alwysonvac said:


> Yes, done it in July and August with nieces and nephews during their summer break.  We're doing it again this July
> 
> It's just like everyone said HOT & HUMID. Expect daily brief mid afternoon shower. The humidity is brutal so keep an eye on the little ones.
> 
> ...



I agree with *almost* everything alysonvac said except in our experience the afternoon rain storms were more like a *deluge* than a *shower*!  

I have to share....
We have a funny memory of getting caught in a huge rain storm while leaving Animal Kingdom.  Hubs forgot our tix that morning, so left me, my parents & 2 kids at AK entrance and went back to get them.  Needless to say, my parents & I did not know where he parked the car when he returned.  When the sky started turning gray later that day at AK, we headed back to car.  My mom had to stop at the restroom so Dad & I waited for her, while hubs kept moving w/ the kids in the double stroller.  He made it to the car & got kids in, but the skies opened up as he was loading the stroller.  When we hit the parking lot, we could see a wall of water moving towards us.  We got soaked!  I had a cute handmade purse and all the colors in it ran all over my clothes.  We didn't know where the car was and we all wear glasses so none of us could see.  I tried calling hubs on my cell but it would not work with all the rain hitting the screen.  It's one of our favorite stories to recount!!  Now we bring ponchos!!

We've been to Disney twice in late August and are headed back again next month (for 2 weeks).  We added water parks now that our kids are both Elementary school age.  Yes it's hot and humid for sure, but my husband works in the school system, so we're limited on when we can go.  Unless you have a medical condition or are very sensitive to the heat, I think you'd be just fine.  Then again, I would go to Disney anytime of year!


----------



## rfc0001 (Jul 26, 2015)

Crowd Calendars:
http://touringplans.com/walt-disney-world/crowd-calendar
http://www.dadsguidetowdw.com/disney-world-crowd-calendars-2015.html

Historical Temperatures:
http://www.msn.com/en-us/weather/records/Orlando,FL,United-States/we-city-28.538,-81.377

I'd recommend first week of June if you are constrained by school calendar -- cheaper/easier to get accommodations, less crowded, cooler.


----------



## AnnaS (Aug 2, 2015)

Everyone is right on these posts  - 

It can be done and many do it.  We have done it plenty of times in the past.  End of June, July and end of August.  Now of course, no need to follow school schedule but it happens and will happen when we will go again during this time.  As we get older, can't tolerate the heat as much.  I know soon I will be doing this again (maybe lol) with the grandchildren.

If that is the only time you can go, go and have fun.  Just be prepared.

As many have suggested - go early, leave for an afternoon swim, nap, relax and head back out in the early evening.

Hats, sunscreen, lot's of water and ponchos are a must.  Comfortable clothes too.

The water parks are great.  Spend more time at the resort.  Pool or Community Hall.  Enjoy the indoor rides and restaurants.  I would also suggest to take a thin, long sleeve shirt for everyone.  It will be cold inside and on the busses.  The kids on the busses are freezing when they get on.


----------



## Magic1962 (Aug 2, 2015)

well, we went to WDW and spent a week at Bonnet Creek just a few weeks ago.... actually we felt the mornings were AWLFUL mainly from the sun but after the afternoon showers it always seemed to cool down.  we are from Ohio and didn't mind the heat at all...  our grandchildren ages 5 and 7 walked the Magic Kingdom for 12 hrs straight with no complaining....  lol and THEY are already making our plans for our next family trip there....   Dave   P.S.  I would much rather have heat then our North West Ohio winters.....


----------



## Finntastic (Aug 2, 2015)

My sister and brother along with their families did Disney twice in august. My sister and SIL r both teachers. They planned very carefully using some computer program so that they were in shows during heat of the day.  They did early morning and late night. They enjoyed it.  Where we live in Ontario we do not get a lot of warm evenings even in summer.  Mosquitos. Enough said.


----------



## jehb2 (Aug 7, 2015)

Weimaraner said:


> ...And her other pointer is don't forget to bring a mermaid tail for the pools  she did the Mermaid Academy and now associates Orlando pools with mermaid tails.



I just googled this.  That was so cute and funny.
http://www.themermaidacademy.com


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Aug 11, 2015)

Well I might be in the minority but I think it's fine to do Disney in July. We live in FL though so that might influence things. The only thing that bugs me at that time of year is how crowded it is. Heat is something you can manage with timing (swim in the middle of the day to break things up) and also things like planning for indoor rides, shade, mister water bottles, etc. I'd worry more about crowds than about heat.


----------

